# smoke penetration



## big-e (Aug 11, 2006)

when I smoke my meat I don't get too much smoke penetration what could be the cause of this? To much dry rub? Cooking to fast?? And how thick does your smoke penetrate into your meat.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 11, 2006)

Smoke penetration works best for me when I stay LOW & SLOW.  I never bothered to measure the depth of the smoke ring, but I am happy if when I cut the meat, I see a pink ring.  

One of the more science tyope will be able to give a better explanation.

What type of meat are you have trouble sith, and what type of wood are you using?   is the wood in chunks, splits, ships?   what is the source of heat on your smoker?      What type of smoker/cooker are you using?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 11, 2006)

I get a better smoke ring on beef than I do pork for some reason.  Or maybe I just can see it better on the beef since I normally slice it and pull the pork.  Anyway, on a long smoke like a butt or brisket I would think a 1/4 - 3/8" smoke ring would be about typical.


----------



## smokemack (Aug 12, 2006)

OK, here goes:
Myoglobin is a pigment that gives muscle its color. Beef muscle has more pigment than pork muscle, thus beef has a darker color than pork. Chicken thighs have a darker color than chicken breasts, thus chicken thigh muscle has more pigment (myoglobin) than chicken breast tissue. A greater myoglobin concentration yields a more intense color. When a smoke ring develops in smoked meats it is not because smoke has penetrated and colored the muscle, but rather because gases in the smoke interact with the pigment myoglobin. The wood you use contains large amounts of nitrogen (N). While burning, the nitrogen in the logs combines with the oxygen (O) in the air to form nitrogen dioxide (NO2). Nitrogen dioxide is highly water-soluble. The pink ring is created when NO2 is absorbed into the moist meat surface and reacts to form nitrous acid. The nitrous acid then diffuses inward creating a pink ring. Hope that helps you understand a bit. As stated, SLOW and LOW gets the job done...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 12, 2006)

The redneck equation is :  MEAT /225deg smoke*time = smoke ring and good eating.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 12, 2006)

Please tell me you had to look this up...


----------



## smokemack (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, I looked it up, I've been out of school far too long to remember anything scientific like that. Just thought he would _enjoy_ the in depth analysis. Besides, I felt compelled to offer up a little myoglobin "history"...


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 12, 2006)

SmokeMack,
     Great post! I really enjoy of the wall things like this. Thanks for posting it. Although I'm not sure what I'll do with it, I have learned something.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice post Prof. JMack! :D The length of time that the meat takes to reach 140 deg. will also play into how deep the ring goes. Above 140 degrees and the chemical reaction ceases. Not to reopen a can of worms here, but I would think that meats placed into the smoker right from the 'fridge (36 deg.)  would develope a nicer-deeper ring than the same cut that was allowed to sit out for a half hour or so before being introduced to the smoke.


----------



## smokemack (Aug 13, 2006)

Your right Dutch. I have seen this with my first couple of smokes. Nice deep, dark smoke ring, right out of the fridge. Less so with room temp meat...


----------



## reflect (Aug 14, 2006)

I 3rd that Dutch.

Another forum turned me on to that tip. I do it every time now. Makes for a longer smoke time while the meat is coming up to temp but...who cares??? I have the day set aside for just that  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 and of course the favorite adult beverage.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 14, 2006)

To play devil's advocate.....What about the theory that it is not good for meat to go from cold frdge, to heat source.  Causes meat to go into shock...

I don't follow that theory, I personaly would put the meat in the freezer, if I thought it would help my cook....  Usually gets the time it takes to get from the fridge to the grates to thaw/warm up.  No bad effects, and I have allowed the meat to come towards room temp and cooked with no ill effect either way.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 14, 2006)

OK,  I have been watching this and just have to pontificate :roll: .

I have definitely noticed that cold food takes longer to cook than room temp food. DUH

I have also noticed that cold food gets a better smoke ring than room temp food.  Longer time to get to 140 deg.  

I have thrown frozen chicken breasts in the smoker and they tasted like A$$.

I have smoked a turkey on an ECB that was still frozen enough that the giblet pack wouldn't come out.  Tasted like a little slice of heaven.

So, to sum this up, either the BBQ god is going to smile on you, or he ain't.


----------



## big-e (Aug 15, 2006)

Iguess thyats what I've been doing is letting the meat sit out before I put it on the smoker. Don't know where I got that fromBut from what I read is that it is safer for the meat. BUUUUUT if I take it right from the fridge and it takes longer to cook it is more probable that I will get more reaction (not penetration) of smoke on the meat. is this correct?


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 15, 2006)

That is what some will tell you.  Others will tell you it IS better to let the meat warm up.  Once again, it is your choice, and what works best for you.  I don't give this too much thought, I am either running late with getting started,...straight from fridge to grates, OR I am so eager, that I take the meat out, to let it warm, and to add a last second seasoning.  Then the worst case, where the wife pulls the meat out of the box because it is taking up too much space.


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 16, 2006)

By the way Cajunsmokerâ€¦what does A$$ taste like?â€¦(snicker snicker)
 :P


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 17, 2006)

Well it don't taste like chicken :D


----------



## big-e (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks for everybodys input. Looks like I opened a can of worms with this question. Has anybody had a problem with the amount of dry rub that they use. maybe I have smoked dry rub and less smoked meat, is that posible :?:  maybe I can smoke the dry rub before I put it on :!: Smoked spices :!: Am I getting a little crazy :?:  Thought process going on as I type. My girlfriend and whole family thinks I have gone nuts.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2006)

My guess is that it would taste really crappy!! :P


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 17, 2006)

Seems to me, you can use too much or too little, itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a matter of tasteâ€¦I suppose, experiment with what tastes bland or over seasoned. Take notes and save for next time. Ask these guys for their expertise, learn from their and your mistakes. Some spices DO have a  smoky flavor to them, like cumin. If it donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t taste like A$$, itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s good Q!

Just my noobie 2Â¢


----------



## denez (Sep 27, 2006)

never heard of smoking spices but have heard of
toasting whole spices before grinding to intensify the flavor


----------



## droops (May 4, 2015)

To follow up, I have a question about smoking whole chickens..

I smoked a whole chicken this weekend via beer in the butt.  I also brined the chicken, the oiled and put on a rub.  I am frustrated and feel like the chicken was pretty flavorless.  I feel like neither the smoke, nor the rub flavor actually made it into the chicken.

How do you guys get the rub to actually get into the chicken?  I have used spiced butter placed inside the chicken before and that helps, but I just feel like my chicken comes out rather flavorless.  

The skin is rubbery too, so we basically just throw that out.  (I am embarrassed to type that out.)

Any wisdom you guys can drop on me to get my chicken to have a more significant smokey flavor, or get some of that rub to actually get into the chicken breast?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 4, 2015)

droops said:


> To follow up, I have a question about smoking whole chickens..
> 
> I smoked a whole chicken this weekend via beer in the butt.  I also brined the chicken, the oiled and put on a rub.  I am frustrated and feel like the chicken was pretty flavorless.  I feel like neither the smoke, nor the rub flavor actually made it into the chicken.
> 
> ...



This thread is 9 years old so you may want to start a new thread to get more answers. 

Runs really only sit on top of the skin or meat. Brines do okay but still only a small amount absorbs into the meat. For a real flavor change try injecting your marinade into the chicken. Allow it to sit 4-6 hours or over night in the fridge. 

For the skin issue you really need to do a high temp smoke, 350-425. Or you need to put the bird in a high temp oven or on a high temp grill, deep fry for the last 10-15 minutes. Also having the skin super dry (no oil) right before putting the bird in the smoker will help.


----------

